# DEMOLITION DERBY: McCune, Kansas 2009



## Flower Child

Hey my fellow photographers! Take a look at my photos and tell me what you think, I would appreciate any sort of comment or criticism anyone is willing to give me, so fire away.

As for a little background information:
Every year my very small town holds this demolition derby and its pretty much the most exciting thing that happens all year. So I packed up my Nikon D80 in hopes of getting a few action shots to add to my documentary of my town. You can check it out here Shelter From The Storm: McCune, Kansas if you would like.

Anyway, I found a few good positions to shoot from once I got there, though it was fairly difficult to shoot through the chain link fence. But I made it work as best I could. Overall it was a very fun event to shoot, and I was pretty happy with the results, but tell me what YOU think!

1.





With a wave of the green flag, the competitors take off in hopes to take home the cash prize of several hundred dollars

2.




Number 11 rips his car around, kicking up dust and then lines up for a smash

3.




This demo car has seen better days after it suddenly caught fire during a round, later sending the McCune fire crew out to tame it

4.




Two cars crash head on, making metal crunch and the crowd cheer

5.




This driver breaks his stick signifying he is out of the round because his car can no longer move, after receiving some serious blows that left his car in a mangled mess

6.




A demolition derby official keeps an eye on the arena making sure no one breaks the rules

7.




Number 88 pounds into the side of another car, sending it into the mud on its side

8.




Down to the final round, with the last two competitors still running. After an admirable showdown, number 13 finally can go no longer, making the driver on the left the winner


----------



## LokiZ

I agree demo derby's are a heck of a place to get some action shots.

2. is probably my favorite followed by 5...poor guy looks stuck in there.

I usually like to see a little more mud thrown in the air for the action shots, that is the only thing I can point out.

Nice job.


----------



## Flower Child

Thanks so much LokiZ for commenting, I really appreciate it! I also thought 2 and 5 were my strongest.
And yes, you're right I wish I had more mud captured. I had a bit of a difficult time capturing the mud because but they only slung mud when they were going really fast and I had a hard time adjusting my camera through the chain link fence to catch up with them.


----------



## LokiZ

I here you on finding a good seat and shooting vantage point... Demo derbys usually draw quite the crowd.  In my hometown people come as early as 3 to 4 hours to find preferred seating.  I don't have the patients and I usually have kids with me.


----------



## Flower Child

Oh yes, you've got that right. Its the same in my town also, claim your spot sit and drink beer for 3 hours before the derby even starts, haha.


----------



## Flower Child

Does anyone else have any comments or C&C?


----------



## TheCoolerKing

The second photo is my favorite.

But I wish you had gotten some names of the drivers.  In photojournalism its important.  And hey who knows, you might be able to create a connection with those that you shot and they would provide a good story later on.

Also dont be afraid to shoot those in the crowd.  Look for the decisive moment (as Henri Cartier-Besson puts it) on not only their faces put also in the derby.


----------



## dennislara1

Nice pic and nice post.Thanks 

Kansas Flower


----------

